# Metal Racks



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

I see all these people's frog rooms with metal racks holding multiple tanks.

I was wondering where would be the best place to go and get these?

Are there any brands/sizes of racks that you guys recommend?


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

When I was pricing out Costco had some on sale. Then it was home depot and finally lowes when looking at prices. Ultimately bought mine from my dad for 25 bucks, STEAL! Idk about brand names and such.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

How much do these racks generally sell for?


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Depends on the size and type you go with but I saw anywhere from 60ish to 150.


----------



## short_s (Feb 5, 2012)

Shop Style Selections 74"H x 48"W x 18"D 5-Tier Black Wire Shelving Unit at Lowes.com

Comes in white, black, or chrome. Doesn't come with casters, they are $20. There are also extra shelves for $20 each.

Seth


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

short_s said:


> Shop Style Selections 74"H x 48"W x 18"D 5-Tier Black Wire Shelving Unit at Lowes.com
> 
> Comes in white, black, or chrome. Doesn't come with casters, they are $20. There are also extra shelves for $20 each.
> 
> Seth


When I clicked the link it said $70.00 but, it also factored in where I live so maybe that is why.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

What are Casters?

How sturdy are these racks?

Would you recommend this plastic one or no?

Shop Grosfillex 70"H x 42"W x 16"D Plastic Freestanding Shelving Unit at Lowes.com


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't think a plastic rack is a good idea.

Imagine all the weight when the thanks are filled with woods and stones and soaked with water.


In Germany we use these kind of aluminium racks, don't know if you have them in the US.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

If you click on the specs of each shelving unit, then it tells you maximum weight per shelf. First shelves linked(metal) stated 350 lbs/shelf. The plastic ones, 175lbs/shelf. I believe Gamble just got new shelves for his large tank(thinking 125 gallon) and said they were rated for 2000lbs/shelf. Personally, I'd make sure they're rated for well more than what you're wanting to put on them. It'd be a nightmare to have your vivs come tumbling down and shatter on the floor.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

A frog keepers biggest nightmare....next to Chytride.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Don't just go for the cheapest one. Read how much weight per shelf and total weight it can hold. The tanks are quite heavy. My rack is 600 lbs per shelf and still bowes about 3/4 inch in the middle. I honestly don't know how those who use the 300 lb per shelf units can hold many tanks. I assume most of them use fairly small tanks. However, that would still make me very nervous. Just don't go too cheap to save 40 bucks when you are going to put several thousands of dollars on top of it.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Are the shelves in these racks adjustable?

Can you make some lower or taller than others?


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

that Frog Guy said:


> Are the shelves in these racks adjustable?
> 
> Can you make some lower or taller than others?


My wire racks came with 5 per box and I only used 4 out of the 5 and are 100% adjustable.


----------



## short_s (Feb 5, 2012)

Casters are wheels. I'm not sure if ghostpilot has the same rack, but yes the one from Lowes is adjustable at 1" intervals.

Seth


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

I bought a metal shelf at lowes for around $100 bucks, its brushed black metal and looks really nice, the shelves are slotted for 1000 pounds.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Watch the ads. Target has the wire racks on sale every couple of months. I just picked up the 48"x18"x72" racks for $49.99 and they have a 350lb per shelf rating. We have the same racks at Lowes for $79.99.












Lowes $77.98 800lb weight limit:


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

PumilioTurkey said:


> I don't think a plastic rack is a good idea.
> 
> Imagine all the weight when the thanks are filled with woods and stones and soaked with water.
> 
> ...


How I’d LOVE to have those Euro shelves!!! I’ve seen them on here a lot and always wished I could get my hands on them. I don’t care for the wire racks at all, but function will have to do for now.


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

short_s said:


> Casters are wheels. I'm not sure if ghostpilot has the same rack, but yes the one from Lowes is adjustable at 1" intervals.
> 
> Seth


I have the black 78x48x18 from lowes. Plenty sturdy for what I have thrown at them.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Would you guys recommend getting the racks that are 24 inches deep?

I have exo terras that are 18 inches deep so I do not know if they will fit nicely on the 18 inch deep racks or not.


----------



## son of a addict (Jul 3, 2009)

i have the metal 18" racks from lowes and the 18" exo's fit on the just fine.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

JaredJ said:


> Lowes $77.98 800lb weight limit:


NOOO!! Not that one Jared. I got that one when I first started out. I know it says 800 lbs but no way on God's green earth does that piece of crap support that much!
I got home to find that the horizontal supports simply twisted and bent. The top row of vivs had collapsed onto the bottom row. This is where I was keeping all my Tincs, Galacs, and Phylobates. I had a bunch of scratched sides, broken tops, and of course vivs to rebuild.
Get this...Every frog was still in his/her proper viv with NO FROG LOSSES! I guess that's a nightmare with a happy ending.
Just so you know exactly what type of shelving I am talking about, here is a link. Shop edsal 72-in H x 48-in W x 24-in D Freestanding Shelving Unit at Lowes.com


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh damn.... what did you switch to? regular wire racks?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

JaredJ said:


> Oh damn.... what did you switch to? regular wire racks?


Back when it happened, I chose to reinforce all the front and back, gray crossbeams with 2x4's. Now I'm using home built wood racks and metal bakers racks.


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

-'-'-'

The best one for me is the black premier rack at the depot. Its 4' x24" deep, 1000 pounds per shelf. On the heavily loaded shelves I replaced the particle board with 3/4" plywood to get rid of any sag. I can fit everything on there. Behind the smaller tanks I have room for mister, power strips. Room for fans on each shelf to cool the lighting and room for the basic daily use stuff all in one place. I got the 3 wheeled caster assemblies and stuck one under each leg, works well.


----------



## herplover (Sep 21, 2012)

From 20-30 dollars depending on size where Im located.


----------



## Atmus (Mar 3, 2010)

I use this: Alera Wire Shelving Unit w/Casters - 48" x 18" - 4 Shelves - Black Anthracite - Sam's Club

We have a few at work that I tested scientifically by jumping on, and I'm convinced that the 600lb/shelf advertised capacity is honest. I would think anything you can fit on it that isn't a straight up aquarium would be safe.


----------



## naadbrahma (Sep 14, 2012)

I got a "8500 Premier Series by Edsal" from Lowes that works well. It's 48x24x72 and has 5 shelves. Since I only need two shelves I doubled the mdf on those shelves and they are very strong. Was about a hundred or so and also fits my Sunblaze unit perfectly along with a bunch of terrariums.


----------

